# Problème barre d'outil



## iTom13 (27 Avril 2013)

Bonjours , 

J'utilise un mac mini depuis peu et j'ai un petit problème  . 

Quand je vais sur safari la barre d'outil ( ou il y a Finder , app store .. ) me gene , et donc je me demande si quand j'utilise safari cette barre peut se rétracter ou bien s'enlever pour essayer d'avoir la page web le plus possible en plein écran  . 

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me renseigner? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Larme (27 Avril 2013)

Alors, la _barre d'outils_, c'est ce qu'il y a en haut, avec la _Pomme/NomDeLApplication/Fichier/Édition_, etc.
Le _Dock_, c'est (ce qu'il y a pas défaut en bas).

Si tu parles du _Dock_, il peut se cacher :
_Pomme/Préférences Système/Dock/Masquage/affichage automatique_


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir,

 quel OS utilises-tu ?

Si c'est Mountain Lion, il y a un mode "plein écran", qui masque la barre de menu et le Dock : Ctrl + Cmd + f, ou la petite double flèche située dans le coin en haut à droite de la fenêtre de Safari.

Pour quitter ce mode : Ctrl + Cmd + f à nouveau, ou touche esc, ou curseur en butée sur le haut + clic sur double flèche.


----------



## iTom13 (27 Avril 2013)

A oui je ne savais pas ^^ merci pour vos réponses


----------

